# tick help



## chuck172 (Jun 1, 2013)

The ticks have become so bad at my place that everytime my dog goes out, he comes back with ticks crawling up his legs. They are dog ticks right now, deer ticks soon to follow.
Huck is on frontline, and also a collar (60.00 from vet). He gets the lymes vaccination, and has had lymes twice.
Are there any topical sprays that I can safely apply to his paws and legs that would repel ticks?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am not sure if you are using Frontline Plus, which needs to be applied monthly during the heavy tick time. The regular Frontline isn't effective against ticks. Yes, the ticks will crawl but they won't live long. If you still want to use a topical, I would suggest a natural one that won't hurt him if he licks it off. I have seen them in pet catalogs but haven't used any.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am currently fighting a tick war. My dog is on K9 Advantix II. I called the company and it is okay to apply it every 3 weeks, which I dislike extremely...but while the ticks are THIS bad, I will be applying it every 3 weeks... I dont apply year round though. I have also bought a natural tick spray, it smells good, but is *very* strong smelling. Is supposed to kill/repel ticks as well. I didnt want to put another tick repellent chemical on him...

I have heard that the collar doesnt really work. 

If you are going to try a spray, be careful to check that the active ingredients are NOT the same as the topical. 

The ticks are so bad here, that they are in the garage, on the front porches etc. For being as bad as they are, I consider myself lucky to not have had one on me yet, and my dog to only have 1 partially engorged on him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What natural spray that smells good?

I am looking at either Cedarcide or Wondercide - Wonderside has a silica base which is good for the skin and comes with the option of lemongrass oil too (additional benefit), cedarcide is laurel sulfate and something.

I am reluctant to buy either as spray and my dog hates to be sprayed...

other option is a dry powder of diatamacious earth, dry neem (stinks too) and yarrow call Bucks Mountain dust (M&J used and reported doing well with this)...but have used DE on it's own and dries skin...

OP - you may want to try either cedar product noted, if you go to wondercide site, they have a vid on how to apply, and I think how often.

Can also get a garden spray from them and do grass, and around the house

Another member did a tick test w/3 pesticides and wonderside - all sep. containers - wonderside was the only one that worked to kill in 2 hrs. while pesticide ticks were still kicking


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Scalibor Flea and Tick Collar? I'm using it and it seems to be working. I'm using it in addition to Frontline Plus.
I'd like to find some type of repellant that I can safely spray on my dogs legs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Cerdarcide or wonderside - do the legs and belly - non-toxic, kills and prevents AND most recommended out of other essential oils.

Do not use two types of pesticide - unless you want your dog to have seizures

side note: would be helpful to provide links to product you are questioning, it helps in case someone say, has exp. with the insecticide in it, but not that brand specifically


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/binaries/Scalibor-PL_tcm96-86456.pdf

says right on the product label - harmful if absorbed through the skin...well, it's around your dogs neck


----------



## chuck172 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Cerdarcide*

Has anyone acturally used Cerdarcide with any success? I looked it up and found neg. posts.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm the member that did the testing with Wondercide. It works. I "only" had Brown Dog Ticks to experiment with tho. It's not perfect but it works. I use the Evolv spray on the dog and the BioDefense on his bedding and around the baseboards, etc. in the house.

The lemongrass scent still smells like cedar to me just maybe not as strong. The standard cedar scent is pretty strong and takes a while to dissipate to a noticeable but not intense level. Either way, I joke that the dog smells like Grandma's closet but I'll take that over useless chemicals. Traveler was on K9 Advantix II and that was a waste of money. He had a bad reaction to the Preventic collar so that was a quick $60 down the drain.

As I said, it's not perfect but it's more effective than anything else I tried.


----------

